# Headed to Islamorada for a week



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

I was wondering if there was anyone on here from around there, or anyone can give me some advice. I am wanting to do some diving for sure and possibly spearfishing. I am willing to split gas if anyone lives down in that area or a charter either one. I will be getting down there on April and staying a week. thanks in advance for any advice


----------

